# Quarterly port problems.



## chrcol (Oct 2, 2021)

Is anyone else having problems?

I changed my script to use https://git.freebsd.org/ports.git a couple of months ago as https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports wasnt working, but now it seems to have switched back to https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports, however 2021Q4 doesnt exist.

The page even has a link to https://git.freebsd.org/ports.git which is 404.


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 2, 2021)

Huh? The canonical name is https://git.freebsd.org/ports.git and this never changed. Maybe https://git.freebsd.org/ports would work as well (I never tried), but anything starting with `cgit` is the web frontend and not meant to be used with git tools.

The new quarterly branch wasn't created yet. This has nothing to do with the repo's url.


----------



## chrcol (Oct 2, 2021)

So the quarterly branch is not created when the calendar changes to new quarter?


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 2, 2021)

branching off a new quarterly branch from `main` is a manual task, so, no.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 3, 2021)

SirDice said:


> … The branching isn't done automatically.





SirDice said:


> A new quarterly is always branched off from main aka latest.



New 2021Q4 branch



chrcol said:


> … a link to https://git.freebsd.org/ports.git which is 404.



FreeBSD bug 258890 – Consider a web redirect for the cgit page link to https://git.freebsd.org/ports.git


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 7, 2021)

chrcol said:


> … 404.



Fixed by _lwhsu@_. Thanks again for the reminder.

chrcol if no other problem remains, please consider adding the _Solved_ prefix.


----------

